# Slovene: punch line



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Zanima me, če in kako prevajate angleško besedno zvezo "punch line"?
Pustite v originalu ali prevedete in kak je vaš prevod?

Hvala.


----------



## sokol

Don't you use the French loan for that - "poanta"? (Or not anymore?)

I would translate "punch line" to "poanta".


----------



## *cat*

Poanta se še vedno uporablja, a ne zveni dobro v vseh primerih.

Kaj pa "udarna vrstica"?
Recimo, da bi govoril o pesmi in bi "punchline" pomenilo vrstico s katero je izvajalec požel aplavz?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Kaj pa "udarna vrstica"?
> Recimo, da bi govoril o pesmi in bi "punchline" pomenilo vrstico s katero je izvajalec požel aplavz?


 
Hmm, morda bi bila "udarna vrstica" sprejemljiva, če le ni preveč dobeseden prevod (kalk)? Bi bila slovenskim bralcem razumljiva?

(Sam prevajam le v drugo smer -- iz slovenščine v angleščino -- zato žal ne morem biti kaj dosti v pomoč.  )


----------



## *cat*

Žal ne vem; prvič se srečujem s to besedo (vsaj kaj se prevajanja tiče).

Še kdo?


----------



## reka

udarna vrstica je res premočen kalk Jaz ne bi dojela, za kaj gre takoj oz. bi takoj prepoznala angleščino odzadaj.

jaz bi prevedla opisno, ker drugega ne vidim...morda 'preobrat' v smislu te definicije: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punch_line

Ali pa 'zadetek', morda do neke mere 'žebljica na glavico' (čeprav to je res odvisno, ali bi šlo v kontekst)

Sicer pa v kontekstu tvoje pesmi morda res opisno : 'zadetek v polno pa je bil avtorjev izraz/opis...'

Morda bo še kdo drug kaj predlagal

Mislim, da dejanske besedne zveze ni...ja, slovenščina ne slovi po zelo bogatem besedišču.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala.

Vse bolj se nagibam k temu, da bi jo pustila zapisano v originalu. Težko bi namreč besedo v določenem kontekstu opisala, še posebej če je avtor besedila pevec sam.
Tukaj je nekaj primerov (gre za rap sceno):
- I hit him with all my punch lines in the last round.
- I would throw some freestyle battling in there, and then a written punch line rhyme.
- The whole key to freestyle is that you say a punch line that you know everyone's going to go crazy over.


----------



## knjigca

Kolikor vem, imajo raperji svojski besednjak, ki je poln angleških izrazov. Zakaj ne bi vprašala kakšnega od njih? Pižama je celo sam anglist in prevajalec.


----------



## *cat*

knjigca said:


> Kolikor vem, imajo raperji svojski besednjak, ki je poln angleških izrazov. Zakaj ne bi vprašala kakšnega od njih? Pižama je celo sam anglist in prevajalec.



Hvala za nasvet.


----------

